# Gatortrax boat flooring



## Critter Getter (Jun 9, 2014)

Has anyone used this? I am remodeling a river boat for fishing and was thinking about using this for the flooring.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hydro turf is some comfy stuff. Same thing used on jet skis. No experience using, but keep it covered bc that stuff does dryrot. I believe this is what your talking about.


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 10, 2014)

Hydro turf?  If so it's some good stuff.  never had a problem with dry rot.  Gasoline will eat the glue it's installed with though.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 10, 2014)

Love my hydroturf ... Quiet and soft to walk on and in the summer in Florida i can walk in my gator trax barefoot .... Nice addition to boat .... I also have seadek in my skiff


----------



## dom (Jun 10, 2014)

flatsmaster said:


> Love my hydroturf ... Quiet and soft to walk on and in the summer in Florida i can walk in my gator trax barefoot .... Nice addition to boat .... I also have seadek in my skiff



which do you prefer? i posted about seadek on MMT and nobody had experience with it.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 10, 2014)

Dom .... It comes in diff thickness and I'm sure it's more expensive but u can dress a boat up with it better in my opinion ... Not the best pic of it but u can see what I mean ... Compared to just some duck grass camo


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 10, 2014)

Hydro turf


----------



## Critter Getter (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, the hydroturf is what I was referring to. How thick is it? Does it just glue down, and does the glue hold?


----------



## Critter Getter (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know if I would be better off using this or just buying Marine carpet. I would imagine that the Marine carpet is cheaper. Is there anywhere in South Ga who sells the hydroturf?


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Go ahead and spend the extra on the hydro turf! I love it, cuts down on noise and keeps your feet from burning up in the summer


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Chad at Prodigy can get it for ya and I want to say they have there own custom color turf now to match the bottom land


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 10, 2014)

i think the hydroturf is like $80 to $90 for 4x8 sheet and u cut to fit ... its just a peel and stick ... way better then marine carpet in my opinion .... good luck with ur boat


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jun 10, 2014)

I thought hydroturf was supposed to be glued...


----------



## Critter Getter (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks guys, I think I am going to go ahead and order the hydroturf.


----------



## dom (Jun 11, 2014)

dillakilla12 said:


> I thought hydroturf was supposed to be glued...



i believe they have both options.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 11, 2014)

Dilla .... Mine was just like my seadek they have a real strong glue under mat ..... Just cut whatever size u want then just peel off backing and press against surface ... Even easy for me and that's saying something !! Haha


----------



## ugafan83 (Jun 11, 2014)

I got my hydroturf from gator trax and it has the 3m sticky back on it but I also added some 3m super 90 spray adhesive for added support. It is really nice to have but it is expensive. It doesn't get hot which is nice in the summer. Here is the back to basic color on my boat


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Jun 11, 2014)

While your at it, we need some for the duck boat, I mean as long as your buying of course...


----------

